# when to start application process



## maggiemagooo (1 Jun 2004)

hey guys!!! well I've decided to join the REG forces, instead of the RESERVES after reading up and alot of thinking....i want a career in the forces not parttime work. I'm tired of staying in jobs that have no future and i don't enjoy. So my question is... when should i start the application process?? From reading the forums here, i understand it could take awhile for me to actually go through the whole process, but i do need a couple months to get into proper physical shape to make sure i can pass the physical test and then some. Can i start the application process> application forms , medical, interview etc.... then do the physical test when I'm ready? Or do i have to be ready for everything right away??? i know this sounds stupid, but if i have to spend anymore time at my current job I'll pull my hair out!!!


----------



## Ender57 (1 Jun 2004)

You should be ready for the physical before you apply, but if you're not then really train to get ready for it. You can and can't do whenever you want to, but in the end you do it not long after or during the other testing and interviews. As for your present job, you'll have to stay in for a bit longer at least. Even if you dropped off your application package off tomorrow it would be at least a few months before you would be in. There is even a possibility that it would be next year before you could get in, but if you really want to be in the Canadian Armed Forces then it is definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Tracker (1 Jun 2004)

I take it you will go to the Barrie office.  CFAT and Pysical Fitness testing is normally done within a week of you submitting your aplication.  Go in to get your application and do some research, but wait until you can pass the physical fitness test before you submit your application.


----------



## GrahamD (1 Jun 2004)

I would apply right away.  It's not mandatory that you take the first dates they offer you for your physical testing.  They are very understanding when it comes to candidates wanting to be in the best shape possible for their PT test, and will give you quite a bit of time if you feel you need it.
There is a lot of things that need to happen with your application in addition to your PT test, so the sooner you get in and tackle some of those obstacles, the better off you will be.
You'll find the recruiting center to be quite accomodating for the most part if you just talk to them about your needs.
I'd see about getting the rliability check started while you continue to train for fitness, because that can take quite a while.


----------



## Tracker (2 Jun 2004)

Graham  The problem with that is they don't send the CRNC away until you pass the CFAT and physical fitness test.


----------



## GrahamD (2 Jun 2004)

They sent mine right away.

Just an example of how the protocol differers in many cases.  The best way to see is to call and discuss your concern with a recruiter


----------



## Da_man (2 Jun 2004)

they can give you a guide and a CD-Rom on how to train to pass the PT at your local CFRC


----------



## maggiemagooo (21 Jun 2004)

well just wanted to say thanks for the advice in this matter... I went down to the recruiting office and talked to them again, they said i had to be ready for the physical test when i apply,so i have all the paperwork to get started. I have my reference forms already done and my school transcripts have been ordered from the school boards since it's been awhile that i have been out of school, so i'll have all my paperwork done for when i hand in my application!!!
Now i just have some hard work to do physically so that i can be all that i can be when i join, although i know that being physically in shape isn't all there is to being a soldier...but it makes it easier to concentrate on the learning when you're body isn't reeling in agony !!  lol
i've also decided to join the armour corps... thats if they'll have me!!! lol


----------



## kesse (2 Nov 2005)

hallo ,
My brother is waiting to start  but he is in Ghana so haw can he start?


----------



## fleeingjam (2 Nov 2005)

does he have canadian citizenship?


----------



## FITSUMO (2 Nov 2005)

Apply now, I have been selected, but no offer yet and I started this whole process 10 months ago.
Remember to do all of your push ups perfect, get lots of running in and rest so that you don't overtrain.

the best of luck to you.


----------

